# Clever T Shirt Packaging?



## Nipz (Jul 30, 2009)

Hi All,

Im just putting finishing touches to my website etc and really want a clever way of sending out t shirts. I have seen a website can put a t shirt in a can for an extra £2 and think thats awesome!

Any ideas of companies in the UK or that can supply to the UK that do clever things like the cans?

Thanks

Ben


----------



## ruch1v (Jun 9, 2008)

personally i don't think thats the greatest idea - the postage would be extra and the buyer would prob need to iron before they can wear it..


----------



## Nipz (Jul 30, 2009)

ruch1v said:


> personally i don't think thats the greatest idea - the postage would be extra and the buyer would prob need to iron before they can wear it..


I just wanted to let the customer have the options. As its a great idea for buying a t shirt for a present etc

If anybody knows of any places links would be great


----------



## krylonking (Aug 28, 2007)

I guess it depends on your brand, personally I wouldn't want to pay extra for my shirt to show up in a can? Look at linty fresh, he uses some great shipping boxes, i doubt he charges more for it.


----------



## jamesfield1 (Aug 19, 2009)

Not sure I understand the idea, are you wanting to find someone else to do this for you, or is it something you're going to do yourself before shipping?


----------

